# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Jornadas en el Embalse de la Serena 12 Mayo 2011

## Rio Ardila

http://www.seprem.es/congresos_f/Pre...a%20Serena.pdf

----------


## Luján

> http://www.seprem.es/congresos_f/Pre...a%20Serena.pdf



Ya sabéis chicos.

A ver si los reporteros de la zona hacen bien su trabajo y nos dan un buen reportaje de estas jornadas  :Wink:

----------

